# Question on smelt



## Teacher (Jul 30, 2003)

I went to michigan tech back in 94-97.
We used to smelt up by the maple leaf bar. I have no idea or can't remeber the name of the darn creek they were in.

On our journeys home I used to see a ton of people around the carp and a few other streams along HWY 2.
It has been about 10 years almost since I have gone.

If anyone one is interested I am crazy enough to drive from monroe up to the UP for a night. Actually I hope they run during easter break.

So if they run and when if anyone is interested Holla! :lol: 

Also, My roommates and i used to clean them then freeze them but i heard that some guys would freeze them whole in 1/2 gallon milk jugs. Is this true some people do this?


----------

